
Type tailoring – adding domain-specific type checkers to a typed host language - Learn2win
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2017/04/type-tailoring.html
======
tonyg
This is such a cool idea.

One potential application is doing something like F#'s type providers for
typed access to a SQL database.

You could use `trivial` to get fully typed SELECT statements integrated with
Typed Racket.

In fact, Ben has already done some thinking along these lines: section 3.6 of
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/types/cv/failures/icfp-2016-reje...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/types/cv/failures/icfp-2016-reject.pdf)
sketches out the idea, and there is some stubbed-out code in the `trivial` git
repo waiting to be dusted off.

